# Rollback to Thunderbird 2

## bienchen

Hi there,

how do I swap TB3 for TB2?

TB3 keeps crashing on my system and seems to crash our email server at work.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## Ant P.

If the server's crashing then the server is really what needs fixing, but whatever...

```
echo >=mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-3 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## bienchen

Thanks.

Of course one should update the mailserver, so feel yourself invited for a nice chat with our admin.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

